# My blog since she left - For those in despair or just incredibly bored :)



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Alright guys. Its been years now and I think I'm finally ready to put myself out there and make this public. 

It's likely not going to interest many to read about my feelings that everyone here has experienced but when my ex walked out, I was so completely lost and desperate. Thus, I found TAM. 
But I remember being there and doing nothing but finding the end of the internet reading and reading. I was so lonely and scared and alone. 

I'll never forget typing "my wife left me today" into google so that's what I titled the blog. https://mywifeleftmetoday.wordpress.com/

Blah blah blah. Just a step for me to make this public and share my journey with the world, especially anyone on TAM who is so sad right now and really needs to know they will survive. Classic, "if it helps one person, it is worth it" situation for me. 

Thanks to all of you for everything. Hopefully this is me giving back in a small way.
https://mywifeleftmetoday.wordpress.com/


----------



## SingleDadof2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey Sd,

Read the first post of your blog. I can say some of that represented issues in my marriage. Especially the part about waking up frustrated due to the baby crying. Never wanting kids myself, when I first had my son I resented him for taking time away from my wife. Glad I grew past that! 

At what point did you feel totally over your wife? As in, if you were to see her with someone else and not be upset about it.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

SingleDadof2 said:


> Hey Sd,
> 
> Read the first post of your blog. I can say some of that represented issues in my marriage. Especially the part about waking up frustrated due to the baby crying. Never wanting kids myself, when I first had my son I resented him for taking time away from my wife. Glad I grew past that!
> 
> At what point did you feel totally over your wife? As in, if you were to see her with someone else and not be upset about it.


I think it took me about 5 or 6 months. I'm remember posting specifically about it in there. As a new single dad, I"m shocked at how much I've grown and how much better of dad I am. Its one of those things that you hate to admit post divorce but a nice thing that comes from a horrible thing.


----------



## Regretf (Oct 13, 2014)

sd212 said:


> I think it took me about 5 or 6 months. I'm remember posting specifically about it in there. As a new single dad, I"m shocked at how much I've grown and how much better of dad I am. Its one of those things that you hate to admit post divorce but a nice thing that comes from a horrible thing.


That is one of the things a lot of people have told me. Divorce sucks. But you'll have a better relationship with your kids. I do have a better R with my son now as i value time with him much more. It's painful not to be with him everyday but the time we do have is quality time. One good thing about all of this is what you said, this has made me grown much more as a father and as a man.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

It's a long arse road. I read TAM for hours in my dark days. I learned I 

was not alone. I actually made lasting friendships with a few. It's a process

and it takes time. I dodged a bullet since I met a great gal right after the D


----------

